# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان الشاعر (غازي القصيبي )

## زمان

عالمنا .. احترنا باختيار اللقب المناسب له فهو شاعر 

ومفكر وأديب..دبلوماسي محنك..

معالي( الدكتور/ غازي القصيبي)الذي يحمل بين يدية قلم 

الإنسانية الصادق.... ينقل نبض الإنسان العربي وهمومه 

ومشاعره....يكفي ان تقرأ حروفه لتعلم أنه يتحدث عنك

ويحكي قصتك ويمثل قدوتك


د. غازي القصيبي بن عبد الرحمن القصيبي 

من مواليد الاحساء عام 1359ه الموافق 2 مارس 1940م


مؤهلاته العلمية :

الليسانس في الحقوق جامعة القاهرة .

الماجستير في العلاقات الدولية
جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا .

الدكتوراه في العلاقات الدولية
جامعة لندن



له العديد من الدواوين منها :

ـ أشعار من جزائر اللؤلؤ ـ جزء من «المجموعة الشعرية الكاملة».
ـ قطرات من ظمأ ـ جزء من «المجموعة الشعرية الكاملة».
ـ معركة بلا راية ـ جزء من «المجموعة الشعرية الكاملة».
ـ أبيات غزل ـ جزء من «المجموعة الشعرية الكاملة».
ـ أنت الرياض ـ جزء من «المجموعة الشعرية الكاملة».
ـ الحمى ـ جزء من «المجموعة الشعرية الكاملة».
ـ العودة الى الأماكن القديمة ـ جزء من «المجموعة الشعرية الكاملة».
ـ ورود على ضفائر سناء .
ـ مرثية فارس سابق .
ـ عقد من الحجارة .
ـ واللون على الأوراد .
وغيرهاdrawGradient()

----------


## زمان

(من القمر ) 


ليل استوائي 


سيدتي  
أقسم بأنني جننت  
ظننت هذا الحسن  
مخلوقاً لنا  
نحن البشرْ 
ما كنت أدري أنه  
على انتظار عاشقٍ  
من القمر

----------


## زمان

(يؤنسني مصباحكِ البعيدْ) 


يؤنسني مصباحكِ البعيدْ

يومِض خلف لعنة الظلامِ

كابتسامة الرجاء

أحس أن الليل بات

جدولاً من السنى ..

وأننا في زورقٍ مُجَنَّحٍ

أنا وأنت وحدنا ..

نطوف ُ مابين النجومْ

ونستريح في القمرْ

----------


## زمان

(أنا .. وهُم) 




تقولين تلحظ مني القشور 

وتقفل عما وراء القشور

ولا تعلمين بان عيونك 

تفضح حتى جذور الجذور

وان ابتسامتك حين يضيء 

اطالع كونا عجيبا..يثور

وبين العيون.. وبين الشفاة 

ارى فيك مالايراه الحضور

ارى طفلة في زحام الحياة 

تخوض الجموع.. بحزن يمور

تروم الحنان.. وترجو الامان 

وتبحث عن مرفأ من حبور

فترعبها رغبات العيون 

وتفزعها شهوات الصدور

فتطوي على ياسها روحها 

وتلبس للناس ثوب السرور

يحبون فيك الذي يبصرون 

واعشق ما حجبته الستور

يهوون منك المثير.. المثير 

واعشق منك الطهور.. الطهور

ويجرون نحو بحار اللهيب 

واسبح وحدي على بحور النور

----------


## زمان

(*من أنا)* 





*تقولين : من أنت ؟ ! .. هل تجهلينْ ؟* 
*أنا في هواك الوفي الأمينْ* 
*أنا ؟! سائلي الليل كم ضمني* 
*على لوعتي .. وأساي الدفينْ* 
*أنا ؟! سائلي الشعر كم صغتُه* 
*لعينيك عذباً شجي الرنين* 
*أنا ؟! سائلي الدرب كم جئتهُ* 
*أنوْء بغصة قلبي الحزينْ* 
*أنا ؟! شاعرٌ لُحْت في أفقه* 
*فبددّت عنه ظلام السنينَْ*

----------


## زمان

*شـُهَــداء* 
كتب الشاعر هذه القصيده في الشهيده الفلسطينيه 
ايات الاخرس التي استشهدت وهي في الـ 18 عشره . 



*يشـهـد الله انـكـم شـهــداء*

*يشـهـد الانبـيـاء والأولـيـاء*

*متـم كـي تعـز كلـمـة ربــي*

*فـي ربـوع أعزهـا الإســراء*

*انتحرتم ؟! نحـن الذيـن انتحرنـا*

*بحـيـاة ..أمواتـهـا الأحـيـاء*

*أيها القـوم ! نحـن تمنـا ..فهيـا*

*نستمـع مايقـول فينـا الـرثـاء*

*قد عجزنا ..حتى شكا العجـز منـا*

*وبكينـا ..حتـى ازدارنـا البكـاء*

*وركعنا .. حتـى اشمـأز ركـوع*

*ورجونا .. حتى استغـاث الرجـاء*

*وشكونـا إلـى طواغيـت بـيـت*

*أبيـض ..مـلء قلبـه الظلـمـاء*

*ولثمنا حذاء (شـارون ) .. حتـى*

*صاح ( مهلا ! قطعتموني ! ) الحذاء*

*ايا القوم ! نحـن متنـا .. ولكـن*

*انـفـت أن تضمـنـا الغـبـراء*

*قل " لأيـات " ياعـروس العوالـي*

*كــل حـسـن لمقلتيكـالـفـداء*

*حين يخصى الفحول ..صفوة قومي*

*تتـصـدى للمـجـرم الحسـنـاء*

*تلثم الموت وهـي تضحـك بشـراَ*

*مـن المـوت يهـرب الزعـمـاء*

*فتحـت بابهـا الجنـان .. وحيـت*

*وتلقتـكـفـاطـم الــزهــراء*

*قل لمن دبجوا الفتـاوى : رويـداَ!*

*رب فتوى تضـج منهـا السمـاء*

*حين يدعو الجهاد .. يصمـت حبـر*

*ويـراع ..والكتـب .. والفقـهـاء*

*حين يدعـو الجهـاد .. لااستفتـاء*

*الفتـاوى يـوم الجهـاد , الدمـاء*

----------


## نور الولاية

> (*من أنا)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تقولين : من أنت ؟ ! .. هل تجهلينْ ؟*
> 
> ...



أستاذي العزيز / زمان 
قد جمع كل حرف من حروف هذه الكلمات وحمل معنى الإحساس بالحب الدافئ القوي..

كلمات خرجت من قلب كبير ودخلت إلى قلوبنا دون أن تطرق بابه..

وأني أعترف بأن لامكان لي بينها لجمالها ..وإبداعها..

جعلتني عاجزة عن التعبير باأعجابي لما خطه حبر قلمك النقي هنا. وان كان منقول ......

----------


## زمان

*(أغنية في ليل استوائي)* 
 

فقولي إنه القمر! 
أو البحر الذي ما انفك بالأمواج.. 
والرغبات يستعر 
أو الرمل الذي تلمع 
في حبّاته الدرر 
لجوز الهند رائحة 
كما لا يعرف الثمر 
... فقولي إنه الشجر! 
وفي الغابة موسيقى 
طبول تنتشي ألماً 
وعرس ملؤه الكدر 
.. فقولي إنه الوتر 
أيا لؤلؤتي السمراء! 
يا أجمل ما أفضى له سفر 
خطرتِ .. فماجت الأنداء.. والأهواء.. 
والأشذاء.. والصور 
وجئت أنا 
وفي أهدابي الضجر 
وفي أظفاري الضجر 
وفي روحي بركان 
ولكن ليس ينفجر 
فيا لؤلؤتي السمراء! 
ما أعجب ما يأتي به القدر 
أنا الأشياء تحتضر 
وأنت المولد النضر 
.. فقولي إنه القمر 
*** 
أأعتذر 
عن القلب الذي مات 
وحلّ محله حجر؟ 
عن الطهر الذي غاض 
فلم يلمح له أثر؟ 
وقولي: كيف أعتذر؟ 
وهل تدرين ما الكلمات؟.. 
زيف كاذب أشر 
به تتحجب الشهوات.. 
أو يستعبد البشر 
... فقولي إنه القمر!. 
*** 
أتيتك ... 
صحبتي الأوهام .. والأسقام .. 
والآلام .. والخور 
ورائي من سنين العمر .. 
ما ناء به العمر .. 
قرون .. كل ثانية 
بها التاريخ يختصر 
وقدّامي 
صحارى الموت .. تنتظر 
فيا لؤلؤتي السمراء! كيف يطيب 
لي السمر؟ 
وكيف أقول أشعاراً 
عليها يرقص السحر؟ 
قصيدي خيره الصمت 
... فقولي إنه القمر! 
*** 
أنا؟! 
لا تسألي عني 
بلادي حيث لا مطر 
شراعي الموعد الخطر 
وبحري الجمر والشرر 
وأيامي معاناة 
على الخلجان.، . والإنسان .. والأوزان .. 
تنتشر 
وحسبك .. هذه الأنغام .. والأنسام 
والأحلام.. 
لا تبقي ولا تذر 
.. فقولي إنه القمر 
*** 
غداً؟ لا تذكريه!... 
غداً 
تنادي زورقي الجزر 
ويذوي مهرجان الليل 
لا طيب ولا زهر 
... فقولي إنه القمر!

----------


## زمان

*(قل لها)*  


قل لها .. إنه تأمَّل في دنياه 
حـيـناً فـعاد يحضنُ دمعه 
راعـه أنَّ عــمـره يـتلاشى 
مثل ما تُخمد الأعاصير شمعةْ 
وصباه يضيع منه .. كما ضاع 
نداء.. تطوي المتاهات رجعه 
قل لها .. انّه يفيق على جرح 
وتغـفـو سنينه فـوق لوعهْ 
سكب الدهر من أساه رحيقا 
فـتحساه جُـرعة إِثْـر جُرعهْ 
قل لها .. انه يهيم .. وأخشى 
ان تواريه رحلة دون رجعهْ

----------


## زمان

*(حين تغيبين)* 



يبعثرني الشوق حين تغيبين 
فوق الجبال و تحت البحار 
و يرسلني في هبوب الرياح 
و في عاصفات الغبار 
و يزرعني في السحاب الثقال 
وراء المدار 
* * * 
وا واه لو تبصرين العذاب المكبل 
في نظراتي 
و في كلماتي 
وا واه لو تلمحين الخناجر 
ترضع من ضحكاتي 
* * * 
و أعجب كيف أخوض الجموع 
بدونك 
و أرقص فوق الحراب 
بدونك 
أمثل في مسرح الزيف ألف رواية 
و أهذي بألف حكاية 
و أرجع عند انسدال المساء 
فأحلم أني رميت شقائي 
بليل عيونك 
و نمت.. و نام الشقاء 
* * * 
إذا غبت لا شيء.. لا شيء.. لا شيء 
هذي الحياة 
بكل شذاها و ألحانها 
بكل صباها و ألوانها 
و أقزامها.. و الكبار الطغاه 
و ما دبجته أكف المنى 
و ما سطرته دموع الضنى 
كأن الحياة إذا غبتي عكس الحياة 
***

----------


## زمان

*(ازف اليك الخبر)*  


نزار ازف اليك الخبر 
لقد اعلنوها وفاة العرب 
وقد نشروا النعي فوق السطور 
وبين السطور وتحت السطور 
وعبر الصور 
وقد صدر النعي 
بعد اجتماع يضم القبائل 
جاءته حمير تحدو مضر 
وشارون يرقص بين التهاني 
تتابع من مدر او وبر 
وسام الصغير على ثورة 
عظيم الحبور شديد الطرب 
نزار ازف اليك الخبر 
هنالك مليون دولار 
جاد بها زعماء الفصاحة 
للنعي في مدن القاتلين 
اتبتسم الان ؟ 
هذي الحضارة 
ندفع من قوتنا 
لجرائد سادتنا الذابحين 
ذكاء يحير كل البشر 
نزار ازف اليك الخبر 
واياك ان تتشرب روحك 
بعض الكدر 
فنحن نموت نموت نموت 
ولكننا لا نموت ... نظل 
غرائب من معجزات القدر 
اذاعاتنا لا تزال تغني 
ونحن نهيم بصوت الوتر 
وتلفازنا مرتع الراقصات 
فكفل تثنى ونهد نفر 
وفي كل عاصمة مؤتمر 
يباهي بعولمة الذل 
يفخر بين الشعوب 
بداء الجرب 
وليلاتنا مشرقات ملاح 
تزينها الفاتنات الملاح 
الى الفجر 
حين يجيء الخدر 
وفي دزني لاند جموع الاعاريب 
تهزج مأخوذة باللعب 
ولندن مربط افراسنا 
مزاد الجواري وسوق الذهب 
وفي الشانزليزيه سددنا المرور 
منعنا العبور 
وصحنا : تعيش الوجوه الصباح 
نزار ازف اليك الخبر 
يموت الصغار وما من احد 
تهد الديار وما من احد 
يداس الذمار وما من احد 
فمعتصم اليوم باع السيوف 
لبيريز 
عاد واعلن ان السلام الشجاع 
انتصر 
وجيش ابن ايوب مرتهن 
في بنوك رعاة البقر 
وبيريس يقضي اجازته 
في زنود نساء التتر 
ووعاظنا يرقبون الخلاص 
مع القادم المرتجى المنتظر 
نزار ازف اليك الخبر 
سئمت الحياة بعصر الرفات 
فهيىْ بقربك لي حفرة 
فعيش الكرامة تحت الحفر

----------


## زمان

*(و غدا..!)* 



 الدجى شوق و عطر و وتر 
و دنا منا القمر 
و امتطينا الحلم مهرا 
و انطلقنا في متاهات القدر 
لا تقولي الآن شيئا 
طالما ضقت بحمل الكلمات 
كاذبات.. خائنات.. خادعات 
و لنعش أعنف أسرار الحياة 
لحظة ما شابهتها اللحظات 
* * * 
و غدا... 
نرجع من عبقر لا شيء لدينا 
غير ومض باهت في مقلتينا 
و بقايا رعشة في شفتينا 
و غدا نرسف ما بين الجموع 
بقيود الندم الفظ.. و نقتات الدموع 
فكأنا ما التقينا 
* * * 
و غدا... 
نرجع للعرس الحزين 
في ضفاف الميتين 
الألى لم يدفنوا.. يسعون في الأرض 
الحيارى الضائعين 
و غدا نذكر جوع الفقراء 
و عذاب البؤساء 
و غدا تلمسنا الحمى فننهار 
كباقي الأشقياء 
***

----------


## زمان

*(رسالة إلى ميت)* 



حديثنا مضيعة للوقت 
فإنني حي و أنت ميت 
و بعد ما دفنت 
لأني أؤمن بالشروق و الزهور 
و رقصة الربيع في الوديان 
و ضحكة الأحلام في الثغور 
و نبضة الفرحة في الإنسان 
و أنت لا تهوي سوى القبور 
و النعق في الأطلال كالغربان 
* * * 
لأنني أمجد الحياة 
أرشي ابياتي على شجعانها 
الزراعي دروبها بالأمنيات 
و الناثري الورد على أحزانها 
و أنت لا تهوى سوى الرفات 
لأني أحب كل طفله 
أحب كل خصلة 
أحب كل رمله 
و أعشق الجبال و السهول و البحار 
و أنت من بغضك تحيا في إسار 
تود لو خنقت ضوء الشمس في النهار 
و لو قتلت اللحن في المزمار 
و لو وأدت الحب في الأفكار 
-------------

----------


## زمان

*(الحب والموانئ السود)* 



مدخل: 
قبل أن ترتعش الكلمة كالطير. 
قفي! 
وانظري أي غريب 
أي مجهول طواه معطفي 
وخذي صبوتك الحمقاء عني.. 
واختفي. 
واقفٌ وحديَ في الميدان 
والفجر على الأفق حصان 
شده الشوق وأرخاه العياء 
والمدينة 
تتلقى قبلة الصبح بشيء من حياء 
وعلى كفيَّ منديلك أشذاء حزينة 
آه! ما أقسى طلوع الفجر 
من غير حبيب 
ورجوعي كاسفا لا شمس عينيك 
ولا سحر اللقاء 
* 
أوَ تدرين لماذا 
كلما قربنا الشوق نما ما بيننا 
ظل جدار؟ 
ولماذا 
كلما طار بنا الحلم أعادتنا 
إلى الأرض أعاصير الغبار؟ 
ولماذا 
كلما حركنا الشعر غزانا النثر 
فالألفاظ فحم دون نار؟ 
أوَ تدرين؟ 
لأن القلب ما عاد كما كان 
بريئا 
طيبا كالنبع.. كالفكرة.. في الليل 
جريئا 
عاد يشكو تعب الرحلة ما بين 
الموانئ السود في هوج البحار 
الميناء الأول: 
كنت بريئا 
أهوى الألعاب 
أهوى أن انطلق سعيدا 
فوق الأعشاب 
أن أبني بيتا من رمل 
أن أهدمه فوق الأصحاب 
ووقفت على هذا الميناء 
فوجدت أمامي جَمْع ذئاب 
بوجوه رجال 
إن حيوا أدمتك الأظفار 
إن ضحكوا راعتك لأنياب 
وإذا غضبوا أكلوا الأطفال 
وتعلمت هناك الخوف 
الميناء الثاني: 
كنت بريئا 
قالت لي أمي لا تكذب 
قال أبي الصدق نجاة 
وعشقتُ الصدق 
صدق العَين.. وصدق القلب 
وصدق الكلمات 
ووقفت على هذا الميناء 
فسمعت الناس ينادون الأقبح 
أنت الأجمل! 
والأكرم أنت الأبخل! 
والبغل أنت الفحل! 
واللص عفيف الذيل! 
فتعلمت هناك الكذب 
الميناء الثالث: 
كنت بريئا 
لا أملك أوهامي 
ونجومي المنثورة في الأفق 
ودفاتر شعر أسكنها 
وتعشش فيها أحلامي 
ووقفت على هذا الميناء 
قال الناس : أعندك بيت 
غير قوافي الشعر العصماءْ؟ 
قال الناس: أعندك أرض 
غير أراضي الشعر الخضراءْ؟ 
وأصبت بداء المال 
الميناء الرابع: 
كنت بريئا 
فجَّ الإحساس 
لا أبصر فرقا بين الناس 
الكل سواء 
الكل لآدم من حواء 
ووقفت على هذا الميناء 
فرأيت صغيرا وكبيرا 
ورأيت حقيرا وخطيرا 
هذا يجلس والناس وقوف 
هذا يمشي فتسير صفوف 
هذا يستقبله الحجاب 
هذا يترك خلف الأبواب 
وأصبت هناك بحمى المجد. 
خاتمة: 
فتنتي ما بيننا قام دجى 
من ضياع .. ورياء .. وطموح 
عبثا أفتح روحي للهوى 
بعد أن عدت إليه.. دون روح

----------


## همسات وله

اخي العزيز زمان شكرا لك على هذا الجهد الطيب 
انا من المحبين لشعر الدكتور غازي القصيبي 
له اسلوب متميز جدا 
وطريقه خاصه في نثر الكلمات بين ابيات شعره 
كلماته لها وقع خاص ومؤثر في سمع السامع والقارئ 
صوره في جميع كتابته احس انها نابعه من نبع صافي جدا 
الله يعطيه العافيه ويقويه على ابداع اكثر واكثر 
مع تحياتي لك همسات وله

----------

